# Vertical Milling Machine - $2500 (Penryn CA)



## MrWhoopee (May 13, 2018)

https://sacramento.craigslist.org/tls/d/vertical-milling-machine/6585318504.html


----------



## Janderso (May 13, 2018)

Very nice find. I paid $1500 for mine but it needs a bit of tlc. This should find a good home soon.


----------



## MrWhoopee (May 13, 2018)

I would think the short table would be a liability, but my thinking has not yet made the transition from job shop to hobby shop.


----------



## chips&more (May 13, 2018)

IMHO, yes, the 32” table is kinda hard to find and not wanted. The spindle would be more desirable if R8 for the HM world. And the price is high for the area. That’s my three cents.


----------



## markba633csi (May 13, 2018)

Why is 32" not wanted?  Seems like a good size for home shop


----------



## dlane (May 13, 2018)

No powerfeed , Dro, that price seems high to me, my supermax was 1400 with power feed and Dro, and it runs quieter than any BP I’ve herd


----------



## machinejack (May 14, 2018)

That Kwik Switch tooling is expensive. I have a Boss 5  with the 200 spindle setup.


----------



## dlane (May 14, 2018)

https://images.craigslist.org/00W0W_76zJd5rO6Nq_600x450.jpg


----------

